# Evacuation.



## Mindful

Entire volumes are written on the pleasures of eating and drinking, sex, or meditation, but the pleasures of evacuation, though frequent and free, barely ever get a look in.

Entire volumes are written on the pleasures of eating and drinking, sex, or meditation, but the pleasures of evacuation, though frequent and free, barely ever get a look in.

*Natural versus vain desires*

The Ancient philosopher Epicurus recognized that pleasures generally arise from the satisfaction of desires, and distinguished between two different types of desire, ‘natural desires’ and ‘vain desires’. Natural desires can either be necessary, such as the desires for food and shelter, or unnecessary, such as the desires for luxury food and accommodation. Vain desires, such as the desires for fame, power, or wealth, differ from natural desires is that they are (1) inculcated by society, (2) not urgent, (3) not naturally limited, and (4) neither easy nor highly pleasurable to satisfy. To minimize the pain and anxiety of harbouring unfulfilled desires, one should submit to necessary natural desires while detaching oneself from unnecessary natural desires and entirely avoiding vain desires. In other words, if you want to be happier, stop being so ambitious and make more of your time on the toilet.

*Moving versus static pleasures*

Epicurus also distinguished between two different types of pleasure, ‘moving pleasures’ and ‘static pleasures’. Moving pleasures involve the satisfying of a desire, for example, eating a meal when hungry. Static pleasures on the other hand involve the state of comfort that arises from having had a desire satisfied, for example, feeling sated after having eaten the meal. Static pleasures are better than moving pleasures because they free us from the discomfort of need or want. Evacuation, like eating and sex, clearly leads to both types of pleasure; and though the static pleasure is the greater, the moving pleasure is the more intense, and the more neglected.

*The physical pleasures of pooing*

Defecation involves complex physical, physiological, and psychological processes. At a physical level, the colon propels stool into the rectum, leading to rectal distension and reflex relaxation of the internal anal sphincter. At this point, the urge to defecate leads to the voluntary relaxation of the external anal sphincter, with the stool expelled by peristaltic waves and the combined action of the pelvic floor muscles, abdominal wall, diaphragm, and expiratory chest muscles. The urge to defecate can be successfully resisted, with the stool returned into the rectum by reverse peristalsis. But repeated postponement leads to hardening of the stool and, eventually, constipation. Relaxation of the external anal sphincter is linked with relaxation of the urethral sphincter: once the feces have been extruded, urination signals that defecation is at an end. The act of defecation is intensely physical, and offers some of the same rewards, and risks, as exercise.

On the Pleasures of Evacuation


----------



## Mindful

^The anus is rich in nerve endings that are stimulated by the passage of feces. But more importantly, defecation fires up the enteric nervous system, the mesh-like system of neurons that inhabits the gut. Though the effect of this action remains unclear, the enteric nervous system contains over thirty neurotransmitters, including about 50% of the body’s dopamine and more than 90% of the body’s serotonin. Activation of parasympathetic afferents from the gut leads to a fall in blood pressure and heart rate, often accompanied by feelings of light-headedness and euphoria. Rarely, the fall in blood pressure can lead to loss of consciousness, so-called ‘defecation syncope’. The relaxing effect of defecation is heightened by the withdrawal and seclusion offered by the toilet. Toilet time, like prayer or meditation, offers a hiatus from the pressure and tumult of everyday life, or just a few moments to catch up with phone messages.

Relaxation goosebumps brought on by defecation may be accompanied by a tingling or shivering sensation that begins at the back of the head and runs down the neck and spine. A similar phenomenon is also experienced towards the end of urination, as the sympathetic nervous system acts to restore blood pressure. These ‘pee shakes’ are more common in men, perhaps because men usually pee in the standing position and therefore require a bigger sympathetic kick. Urine is generally odourless but certain foods can lend it a more or less appealing aroma. Among my favourite pee smells are asparagus and the French oak found in certain barrel-aged wines. Feces on the other hand never smell appealing. Oddly, many people enjoy the fragrance of their own farts, but not, generally, that of other people’s. This could be because other people’s farts are a vector of disease, whereas our own bacterial bouquet, assuming no one is around, cannot do us much harm.


----------



## deannalw

I'm just going to go beat myself in the face with a stick now.


----------



## fncceo

Ew!


----------



## Mindful

fncceo said:


> Ew!



Ah. But the quality of the writing.


----------



## fncceo

Mindful said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. But the quality of the writing.
Click to expand...


Still, Ew!


----------



## Mindful

fncceo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. But the quality of the writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still, Ew!
Click to expand...


You don't like eloquence? Regardless of the topic?


----------



## fncceo

Mindful said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. But the quality of the writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still, Ew!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't like eloquence? Regardless of the topic?
Click to expand...


I understand 'Mein Kampf' was very well written ... but, it's not a topic I would enjoy reading.


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Moonglow

deannalw said:


> I'm just going to go beat myself in the face with a stick now.


I was going to enter into the vacuum of space and die.


----------



## Mindful

fncceo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. But the quality of the writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still, Ew!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't like eloquence? Regardless of the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand 'Mein Kampf' was very well written ... but, it's not a topic I would enjoy reading.
Click to expand...


I don't get that analogy. Albeit being the most boring book I ever read.


----------



## Mindful

Moonglow said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to go beat myself in the face with a stick now.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to enter into the vacuum of space and die.
Click to expand...


Trust you to show up.


----------



## Moonglow

fncceo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. But the quality of the writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still, Ew!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't like eloquence? Regardless of the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand 'Mein Kampf' was very well written ... but, it's not a topic I would enjoy reading.
Click to expand...

It's rather dry with a sprinkling of thoughts gone wayside when drinking..


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to go beat myself in the face with a stick now.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to enter into the vacuum of space and die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust you to show up.
Click to expand...

You guys and your poor English usage...


----------



## Crepitus




----------



## Moonglow

Believe me, when I get ready to vomit out my ass I don't get receptive stomach pains.


----------



## fncceo

Moonglow said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. But the quality of the writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still, Ew!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't like eloquence? Regardless of the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand 'Mein Kampf' was very well written ... but, it's not a topic I would enjoy reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's rather dry with a sprinkling of thoughts gone wayside when drinking..
Click to expand...


Sounds like I haven't missed anything then.  Just wait for the movie.


----------



## Mindful

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to go beat myself in the face with a stick now.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to enter into the vacuum of space and die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust you to show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys and your poor English usage...
Click to expand...


Do you know the difference between natural desires and vain desires?


----------



## Moonglow

fncceo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. But the quality of the writing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, Ew!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't like eloquence? Regardless of the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand 'Mein Kampf' was very well written ... but, it's not a topic I would enjoy reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's rather dry with a sprinkling of thoughts gone wayside when drinking..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like I haven't missed anything then.  Just wait for the movie.
Click to expand...

Mel Brooks did in _The Producers_....


----------



## Mindful

Crepitus said:


> View attachment 192097



Why come in the first place? 

Couldn't resist, could you?


----------



## Mindful

I bet Moonglow has never heard of Epicurious.


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to go beat myself in the face with a stick now.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to enter into the vacuum of space and die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust you to show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys and your poor English usage...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know the difference between natural desires and vain desires?
Click to expand...

I have had several vain attempts at natural desires yes....

You know, like having dogs instead of using terlit paper...or a terlit....


----------



## Moonglow

Crepitus said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to go beat myself in the face with a stick now.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to enter into the vacuum of space and die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust you to show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys and your poor English usage...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know the difference between natural desires and vain desires?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet thread title, while not exactly a lie is somewhat misleading.
> 
> Please.dont call me back into this nonsense.
Click to expand...

You've never evacuated yer bowels, I call it vomiting cause it makes me sick to think about it.


----------



## Crepitus

Mindful said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why come in the first place?
> 
> Couldn't resist, could you?
Click to expand...

Yer thread title, while not exactly a lie, doesn't really tell the whole story does it.

Please don't call me back to this nonsense again.


----------



## Mindful

Crepitus said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why come in the first place?
> 
> Couldn't resist, could you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yer thread title, while not exactly a lie, doesn't really tell the whole story does it.
> 
> Please don't call me back to this nonsense again.
Click to expand...


I've not exactly got a gun to your head.


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> I bet Moonglow has never heard of Epicurious.


Isn't that a question nobody would have ever thought about but you?


----------



## keepitreal

Mindful said:


> ^The anus is rich in nerve endings that are stimulated by the passage of feces. But more importantly, defecation fires up the enteric nervous system, the mesh-like system of neurons that inhabits the gut. Though the effect of this action remains unclear, the enteric nervous system contains over thirty neurotransmitters, including about 50% of the body’s dopamine and more than 90% of the body’s serotonin. Activation of parasympathetic afferents from the gut leads to a fall in blood pressure and heart rate, often accompanied by feelings of light-headedness and euphoria. Rarely, the fall in blood pressure can lead to loss of consciousness, so-called ‘defecation syncope’. The relaxing effect of defecation is heightened by the withdrawal and seclusion offered by the toilet. Toilet time, like prayer or meditation, offers a hiatus from the pressure and tumult of everyday life, or just a few moments to catch up with phone messages.
> 
> Relaxation goosebumps brought on by defecation may be accompanied by a tingling or shivering sensation that begins at the back of the head and runs down the neck and spine. A similar phenomenon is also experienced towards the end of urination, as the sympathetic nervous system acts to restore blood pressure. These ‘pee shakes’ are more common in men, perhaps because men usually pee in the standing position and therefore require a bigger sympathetic kick. Urine is generally odourless but certain foods can lend it a more or less appealing aroma. Among my favourite pee smells are asparagus and the French oak found in certain barrel-aged wines. Feces on the other hand never smell appealing. Oddly, many people enjoy the fragrance of their own farts, but not, generally, that of other people’s. This could be because other people’s farts are a vector of disease, whereas our own bacterial bouquet, assuming no one is around, cannot do us much harm.


----------



## keepitreal

Mindful said:


> Entire volumes are written on the pleasures of eating and drinking, sex, or meditation, but the pleasures of evacuation, though frequent and free, barely ever get a look in.
> 
> Entire volumes are written on the pleasures of eating and drinking, sex, or meditation, but the pleasures of evacuation, though frequent and free, barely ever get a look in.
> 
> *Natural versus vain desires*
> 
> The Ancient philosopher Epicurus recognized that pleasures generally arise from the satisfaction of desires, and distinguished between two different types of desire, ‘natural desires’ and ‘vain desires’. Natural desires can either be necessary, such as the desires for food and shelter, or unnecessary, such as the desires for luxury food and accommodation. Vain desires, such as the desires for fame, power, or wealth, differ from natural desires is that they are (1) inculcated by society, (2) not urgent, (3) not naturally limited, and (4) neither easy nor highly pleasurable to satisfy. To minimize the pain and anxiety of harbouring unfulfilled desires, one should submit to necessary natural desires while detaching oneself from unnecessary natural desires and entirely avoiding vain desires. In other words, if you want to be happier, stop being so ambitious and make more of your time on the toilet.
> 
> *Moving versus static pleasures*
> 
> Epicurus also distinguished between two different types of pleasure, ‘moving pleasures’ and ‘static pleasures’. Moving pleasures involve the satisfying of a desire, for example, eating a meal when hungry. Static pleasures on the other hand involve the state of comfort that arises from having had a desire satisfied, for example, feeling sated after having eaten the meal. Static pleasures are better than moving pleasures because they free us from the discomfort of need or want. Evacuation, like eating and sex, clearly leads to both types of pleasure; and though the static pleasure is the greater, the moving pleasure is the more intense, and the more neglected.
> 
> *The physical pleasures of pooing*
> 
> Defecation involves complex physical, physiological, and psychological processes. At a physical level, the colon propels stool into the rectum, leading to rectal distension and reflex relaxation of the internal anal sphincter. At this point, the urge to defecate leads to the voluntary relaxation of the external anal sphincter, with the stool expelled by peristaltic waves and the combined action of the pelvic floor muscles, abdominal wall, diaphragm, and expiratory chest muscles. The urge to defecate can be successfully resisted, with the stool returned into the rectum by reverse peristalsis. But repeated postponement leads to hardening of the stool and, eventually, constipation. Relaxation of the external anal sphincter is linked with relaxation of the urethral sphincter: once the feces have been extruded, urination signals that defecation is at an end. The act of defecation is intensely physical, and offers some of the same rewards, and risks, as exercise.
> 
> On the Pleasures of Evacuation


----------



## Moonglow

Intermission


----------



## Mindful

keepitreal said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^The anus is rich in nerve endings that are stimulated by the passage of feces. But more importantly, defecation fires up the enteric nervous system, the mesh-like system of neurons that inhabits the gut. Though the effect of this action remains unclear, the enteric nervous system contains over thirty neurotransmitters, including about 50% of the body’s dopamine and more than 90% of the body’s serotonin. Activation of parasympathetic afferents from the gut leads to a fall in blood pressure and heart rate, often accompanied by feelings of light-headedness and euphoria. Rarely, the fall in blood pressure can lead to loss of consciousness, so-called ‘defecation syncope’. The relaxing effect of defecation is heightened by the withdrawal and seclusion offered by the toilet. Toilet time, like prayer or meditation, offers a hiatus from the pressure and tumult of everyday life, or just a few moments to catch up with phone messages.
> 
> Relaxation goosebumps brought on by defecation may be accompanied by a tingling or shivering sensation that begins at the back of the head and runs down the neck and spine. A similar phenomenon is also experienced towards the end of urination, as the sympathetic nervous system acts to restore blood pressure. These ‘pee shakes’ are more common in men, perhaps because men usually pee in the standing position and therefore require a bigger sympathetic kick. Urine is generally odourless but certain foods can lend it a more or less appealing aroma. Among my favourite pee smells are asparagus and the French oak found in certain barrel-aged wines. Feces on the other hand never smell appealing. Oddly, many people enjoy the fragrance of their own farts, but not, generally, that of other people’s. This could be because other people’s farts are a vector of disease, whereas our own bacterial bouquet, assuming no one is around, cannot do us much harm.
Click to expand...


Are you embarrassed? Or outraged?

But you read it just the same?


----------



## Mindful

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Moonglow has never heard of Epicurious.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a question nobody would have ever thought about but you?
Click to expand...


I've no idea.

You probably didn't do Shakespeare either.


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Moonglow has never heard of Epicurious.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a question nobody would have ever thought about but you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've no idea.
> 
> You probably didn't do Shakespeare either.
Click to expand...

I didn't get a chance to do Shakespeare he was dead before I was born...


----------



## Mindful

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Moonglow has never heard of Epicurious.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a question nobody would have ever thought about but you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've no idea.
> 
> You probably didn't do Shakespeare either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't get a chance to do Shakespeare he was dead before I was born...
Click to expand...


After a few years on these forums, I'm getting an insight into the American mentality.


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Moonglow has never heard of Epicurious.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a question nobody would have ever thought about but you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've no idea.
> 
> You probably didn't do Shakespeare either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't get a chance to do Shakespeare he was dead before I was born...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After a few years on these forums, I'm getting an insight into the American mentality.
Click to expand...

Which one?


----------



## Mindful

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Moonglow has never heard of Epicurious.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a question nobody would have ever thought about but you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've no idea.
> 
> You probably didn't do Shakespeare either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't get a chance to do Shakespeare he was dead before I was born...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After a few years on these forums, I'm getting an insight into the American mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one?
Click to expand...


The one.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a question nobody would have ever thought about but you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've no idea.
> 
> You probably didn't do Shakespeare either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't get a chance to do Shakespeare he was dead before I was born...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After a few years on these forums, I'm getting an insight into the American mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one.
Click to expand...

Love at first site..


----------



## Mindful

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've no idea.
> 
> You probably didn't do Shakespeare either.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get a chance to do Shakespeare he was dead before I was born...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After a few years on these forums, I'm getting an insight into the American mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love at first site..
Click to expand...



 OMG I love Josh.


----------



## JoeMoma

There is a certain pleasure to being regular.

This could be the beginning of a poem about pooping.


----------



## keepitreal

Mindful said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^The anus is rich in nerve endings that are stimulated by the passage of feces. But more importantly, defecation fires up the enteric nervous system, the mesh-like system of neurons that inhabits the gut. Though the effect of this action remains unclear, the enteric nervous system contains over thirty neurotransmitters, including about 50% of the body’s dopamine and more than 90% of the body’s serotonin. Activation of parasympathetic afferents from the gut leads to a fall in blood pressure and heart rate, often accompanied by feelings of light-headedness and euphoria. Rarely, the fall in blood pressure can lead to loss of consciousness, so-called ‘defecation syncope’. The relaxing effect of defecation is heightened by the withdrawal and seclusion offered by the toilet. Toilet time, like prayer or meditation, offers a hiatus from the pressure and tumult of everyday life, or just a few moments to catch up with phone messages.
> 
> Relaxation goosebumps brought on by defecation may be accompanied by a tingling or shivering sensation that begins at the back of the head and runs down the neck and spine. A similar phenomenon is also experienced towards the end of urination, as the sympathetic nervous system acts to restore blood pressure. These ‘pee shakes’ are more common in men, perhaps because men usually pee in the standing position and therefore require a bigger sympathetic kick. Urine is generally odourless but certain foods can lend it a more or less appealing aroma. Among my favourite pee smells are asparagus and the French oak found in certain barrel-aged wines. Feces on the other hand never smell appealing. Oddly, many people enjoy the fragrance of their own farts, but not, generally, that of other people’s. This could be because other people’s farts are a vector of disease, whereas our own bacterial bouquet, assuming no one is around, cannot do us much harm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you embarrassed? Or outraged?
> 
> But you read it just the same?
Click to expand...




Mindful said:


> Are you embarrassed? Or outraged?
> 
> But you read it just the same?


ROFLMAO.... neither

I will not bother asking you, if you're embarrassed...
obviously, that would be a stupid question

I assumed the thread had something to do with Hawaii,
boy, was I wrong...a few sentences was all I read 

So, no, I didn't waste my time, 'reading it, just the same'

Ooh, I do have a question for you....
Are you on too many drugs or not enough?


----------



## JoeMoma




----------



## Mindful

keepitreal said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^The anus is rich in nerve endings that are stimulated by the passage of feces. But more importantly, defecation fires up the enteric nervous system, the mesh-like system of neurons that inhabits the gut. Though the effect of this action remains unclear, the enteric nervous system contains over thirty neurotransmitters, including about 50% of the body’s dopamine and more than 90% of the body’s serotonin. Activation of parasympathetic afferents from the gut leads to a fall in blood pressure and heart rate, often accompanied by feelings of light-headedness and euphoria. Rarely, the fall in blood pressure can lead to loss of consciousness, so-called ‘defecation syncope’. The relaxing effect of defecation is heightened by the withdrawal and seclusion offered by the toilet. Toilet time, like prayer or meditation, offers a hiatus from the pressure and tumult of everyday life, or just a few moments to catch up with phone messages.
> 
> Relaxation goosebumps brought on by defecation may be accompanied by a tingling or shivering sensation that begins at the back of the head and runs down the neck and spine. A similar phenomenon is also experienced towards the end of urination, as the sympathetic nervous system acts to restore blood pressure. These ‘pee shakes’ are more common in men, perhaps because men usually pee in the standing position and therefore require a bigger sympathetic kick. Urine is generally odourless but certain foods can lend it a more or less appealing aroma. Among my favourite pee smells are asparagus and the French oak found in certain barrel-aged wines. Feces on the other hand never smell appealing. Oddly, many people enjoy the fragrance of their own farts, but not, generally, that of other people’s. This could be because other people’s farts are a vector of disease, whereas our own bacterial bouquet, assuming no one is around, cannot do us much harm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you embarrassed? Or outraged?
> 
> But you read it just the same?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you embarrassed? Or outraged?
> 
> But you read it just the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO.... neither
> 
> I will not bother asking you, if you're embarrassed...
> obviously, that would be a stupid question
> 
> I assumed the thread had something to do with Hawaii,
> boy, was I wrong...a few sentences was all I read
> 
> So, no, I didn't waste my time, 'reading it, just the same'
> 
> Ooh, I do have a question for you....
> Are you on too many drugs or not enough?
Click to expand...


What kind of stupid self absorbed question is that?


----------



## Marion Morrison

<<I finally get to use this!

Totally off topic, but at times, I feel that peeing is better than sex.


----------



## Marion Morrison

keepitreal said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^The anus is rich in nerve endings that are stimulated by the passage of feces. But more importantly, defecation fires up the enteric nervous system, the mesh-like system of neurons that inhabits the gut. Though the effect of this action remains unclear, the enteric nervous system contains over thirty neurotransmitters, including about 50% of the body’s dopamine and more than 90% of the body’s serotonin. Activation of parasympathetic afferents from the gut leads to a fall in blood pressure and heart rate, often accompanied by feelings of light-headedness and euphoria. Rarely, the fall in blood pressure can lead to loss of consciousness, so-called ‘defecation syncope’. The relaxing effect of defecation is heightened by the withdrawal and seclusion offered by the toilet. Toilet time, like prayer or meditation, offers a hiatus from the pressure and tumult of everyday life, or just a few moments to catch up with phone messages.
> 
> Relaxation goosebumps brought on by defecation may be accompanied by a tingling or shivering sensation that begins at the back of the head and runs down the neck and spine. A similar phenomenon is also experienced towards the end of urination, as the sympathetic nervous system acts to restore blood pressure. These ‘pee shakes’ are more common in men, perhaps because men usually pee in the standing position and therefore require a bigger sympathetic kick. Urine is generally odourless but certain foods can lend it a more or less appealing aroma. Among my favourite pee smells are asparagus and the French oak found in certain barrel-aged wines. Feces on the other hand never smell appealing. Oddly, many people enjoy the fragrance of their own farts, but not, generally, that of other people’s. This could be because other people’s farts are a vector of disease, whereas our own bacterial bouquet, assuming no one is around, cannot do us much harm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you embarrassed? Or outraged?
> 
> But you read it just the same?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you embarrassed? Or outraged?
> 
> But you read it just the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO.... neither
> 
> I will not bother asking you, if you're embarrassed...
> obviously, that would be a stupid question
> 
> *I assumed the thread had something to do with Hawaii,*
> boy, was I wrong...a few sentences was all I read
> 
> So, no, I didn't waste my time, 'reading it, just the same'
> 
> Ooh, I do have a question for you....
> Are you on too many drugs or not enough?
Click to expand...


I am empathetic to your disappointment.

I can completely understand why you thought it would be about Hawaii with the volcano situation as it is right now as well.

Maybe that volcano just needs a good evacuation.


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> <<I finally get to use this!
> 
> Totally off topic, but at times, I feel that peeing is better than sex.



I should have thought you'd appreciate the elegant and eloquent prose of that piece.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> <<I finally get to use this!
> 
> Totally off topic, but at times, I feel that peeing is better than sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have thought you'd appreciate the elegant and eloquent prose of that piece.
Click to expand...


Up next, my essay on "The secret pleasure of peeing".


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## JoeMoma

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> <<I finally get to use this!
> 
> Totally off topic, but at times, I feel that peeing is better than sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have thought you'd appreciate the elegant and eloquent prose of that piece.
Click to expand...

Poop erotica!


----------



## Mindful

JoeMoma said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> <<I finally get to use this!
> 
> Totally off topic, but at times, I feel that peeing is better than sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have thought you'd appreciate the elegant and eloquent prose of that piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poop erotica!
Click to expand...


Real style.


----------



## JoeMoma

Mindful said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> <<I finally get to use this!
> 
> Totally off topic, but at times, I feel that peeing is better than sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have thought you'd appreciate the elegant and eloquent prose of that piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poop erotica!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real style.
Click to expand...

So that is what you are into reading?


----------



## Mindful

JoeMoma said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> <<I finally get to use this!
> 
> Totally off topic, but at times, I feel that peeing is better than sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have thought you'd appreciate the elegant and eloquent prose of that piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poop erotica!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that is what you are into reading?
Click to expand...


Anything that's beautifully written, I'm into.

I read LOTR twice.


----------



## JoeMoma

Mindful said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> <<I finally get to use this!
> 
> Totally off topic, but at times, I feel that peeing is better than sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have thought you'd appreciate the elegant and eloquent prose of that piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poop erotica!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that is what you are into reading?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anything that's beautifully written, I'm into.
> 
> I read LOTR twice.
Click to expand...

Cool!  Ever read any Zane Gray?


----------



## Mindful

JoeMoma said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should have thought you'd appreciate the elegant and eloquent prose of that piece.
> 
> 
> 
> Poop erotica!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that is what you are into reading?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anything that's beautifully written, I'm into.
> 
> I read LOTR twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool!  Ever read any Zane Gray?
Click to expand...


Yes. Most of them that were available in the public library.


----------



## JoeMoma

Mindful said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poop erotica!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that is what you are into reading?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anything that's beautifully written, I'm into.
> 
> I read LOTR twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool!  Ever read any Zane Gray?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Most of them that were available in the public library.
Click to expand...

You read a lot more than I do.


----------



## Mindful

JoeMoma said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real style.
> 
> 
> 
> So that is what you are into reading?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anything that's beautifully written, I'm into.
> 
> I read LOTR twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool!  Ever read any Zane Gray?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Most of them that were available in the public library.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You read a lot more than I do.
Click to expand...


I can't not.


----------



## Moonglow

JoeMoma said:


> There is a certain pleasure to being regular.
> 
> This could be the beginning of a poem about pooping.


Not at 3 AM.


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get a chance to do Shakespeare he was dead before I was born...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few years on these forums, I'm getting an insight into the American mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love at first site..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I love Josh.
Click to expand...

Oh my gosh.


----------



## Likkmee

Marion Morrison said:


> <<I finally get to use this!
> 
> Totally off topic, but at times, I feel that peeing is better than sex.


When you get to be my age peeing is almost as much work.


----------



## Moonglow

I'm probably the only senior who still gets morning wood.


----------



## Likkmee

OP. Who gives a shit ?
OK
OK Apparently everyone.
I like farting better. It's less of a pain in the ass and doubles as an imitation Jacuzzi in a motel bathtub.


----------

